# Chestnut?



## ButchC (Feb 22, 2014)

Due to a certain auction event looming, I've been digging for stuff to donate.

So, during my search, I FINALLY found a special piece of wood that a good friend gave to me about 3 years ago. When it was given to me, I was in the process of a divorce, so it got lost in the shuffle.

Anyway, I was told when it was given to me that it was Chestnut. Nothing more, nothing less. Now that we've been reunited again, I'd like to know if @phinds or anyone else thinks it is or isn't chestnut, and what flavor it may be. I've checked the Hobbithouse website, and it resembles several of the pictures there, but being color-blind, I cant be certain. There was no bark on the piece.

Thanks, Butch

Any help identifying this chunk will get me one step closer to deciding what I'm going to offer!!

End grain




Front




Back





Edge




Other edge




Corner

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 22, 2014)

I am no expert but it does not look like the chestnut I have seen. Usually it is much darker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 22, 2014)

Butch, from what I can see it looks too smooth to be chestnut AND it has very noticeable ray flakes on one surface and that also is not like chestnut. Can you get better end grain closeup, with maybe some fine sanding done on the end?

If I'd seen just the first three pics my first guess would have been maple but with the other pics I'm doubtful about it being maple.


----------



## ButchC (Feb 22, 2014)

Will do.


----------



## ButchC (Feb 22, 2014)

OK, @phinds, here are the best pics I can do. The end's been sanded to 320.

The first pic shows a large view of the end grain, with boxes showing the zoomed in areas. I got one pic live edge area with bark stripped. Hope this is good enough, otherwise I think I may have to send it to you Paul.

Thanks, Butch





top left





just below and to the left of "Oahu" in the middle of the first pic









bottom right






Bark stripped area


----------



## phinds (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sure it's not chestnut because of the distinct and thin grown ring lines. Chestnut has much wider, less clearly defined rings at the early growth. Might be maple since maple does have those kinds of rings and what I can see of the end grain closeup is consistent with maple, but I can't say for sure that it IS maple. You've done a good job for 320 grit but sometimes that just isn't enough. My "end grain update" process goes to 1200 grit and does get thing down to identifiable fineness but it is SUCH a pain to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2014)

Butch - Everything Paul is describing about Chestnut perfectly describes everything I have encountered with it. The only thing I might add that is unique is the weight. Chestnut is the lightest wood I have ever worked with. I would say lighter than dry pine. Maple though is decidedly heavier. Does that help tip the scale?


----------



## ButchC (Feb 23, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Butch - Everything Paul is describing about Chestnut perfectly describes everything I have encountered with it. The only thing I might add that is unique is the weight. Chestnut is the lightest wood I have ever worked with. I would say lighter than dry pine. Maple though is decidedly heavier. Does that help tip the scale?



It does. This is much lighter than most maple ive worked with but certainly not more so than dry pine. Maple it is.

Thanks guys. I wouldve been embarrassed if i had listed as chestnut. Still a VERY cool piece.

Butch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 23, 2014)

Reminds me of Sycamore, but I am no expert.....



Scott (it's purty...that's for certain) B


----------



## phinds (Feb 23, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Reminds me of Sycamore ...


 
You are talking, obviously, about the wood *Acer pseudoplatanus* which is NOT what is called sycamore in the US but rather is called harewood here. It is actually maple, which I have already said this looks like. You might find it helpful to check this out:

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_sycamore.htm


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 24, 2014)

Actually I was talking about Sycamore...in the USA(I have never cut down a tree outside the USA)....
Sycamore is an abundant timber here in Arkansas, has the smooth bark(or lack of it a lot of times), and the tones of the timber look the same as the piece above.

_Platanus occidentalis _is what I call Sycamore. So I guess I 'obviously' wasn't talking about a timber in another country.(so please don't assume what I was thinking without asking first...it's rather rude)




Scott (wow.....just wow) B


----------



## phinds (Feb 24, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Actually I was talking about Sycamore...in the USA(I have never cut down a tree outside the USA)....
> Sycamore is an abundant timber here in Arkansas, has the smooth bark(or lack of it a lot of times), and the tones of the timber look the same as the piece above.
> 
> _Platanus occidentalis _is what I call Sycamore. So I guess I 'obviously' wasn't talking about a timber in another country.(so please don't assume what I was thinking without asking first...it's rather rude)
> ...


 
Sorry, Scott. Since the wood is so obviously not sycamore, and probably IS maple, I thought you were talking about harewood. I'm quite surprised that you would think that wood looks like sycamore.


----------

